# Electric Scooter Rental for Limited Mobility Parent in Hilton Head



## dive-in (May 9, 2008)

We are taking my older parents to HHI later this year.  Mom can ride a bike on all the paths but due to health issues my father can't.  I was thinking about trying to find an electric scooter for him so he can hang with us.  I've Googled trying to find something but haven't had success yet.  Not sure where else to turn but I know there are lots of smart folks on this board.  Any ideas or suggestions?  

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## wackymother (May 9, 2008)

Call the resort where you'll be staying? Maybe they will have some suggestions.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2008)

Darrell,

Check http://www.scootaround.com/locations.htm

They have an office in Myrtle Beach. Their website said contact them at their toll-free number if they weren't listed in your desired location.

Also contact http://scooterportal.com/db_all/302.php
They're on  Hilton Head - I'm not sure if they rent, if they don't they possibly know if anyone in the area does

Here are a couple of places in Savannah
http://www.savannahscooter.com/rentals.htm
http://www.coastalscooters.com/

Richard


----------



## dive-in (May 9, 2008)

Thanks the Scootaround website worked.  Myrtle Beach is a little too far away but they have an office in Savannah as well.  Looks like it is $40/day if we pick-up and $60/day if they deliver.

The other sites looked like motercyle type scooters.  This is all new for me but from the scootaround website, we are looking for an "electric convenience vehicle" or ECV.


----------

